# Longest perfectly straight roads and motorways



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Originating in this thread, a discussion arose over the longest perfectly straight motorway sections in the world. 

I will try to keep this list as up-to-date as possible!

*Austria*
A9, 5.75km Map​*Belgium*
A10, 9.68km Map​*Croatia*
A4, 9.13km Map​*France*
A64, 12.50km Map​*Germany*
A1, 10.3km Map​*Italy*
A9, 17.5km Map​*Netherlands*
A6, 12.7km Map​*Spain*
A-31, 13.26km Map​*United States*
I-80, 48.57km Map​
Feel free to add other countries! Only countries with a motorway straight longer than 5 kilometers will be added!


----------



## verfmeer (Jul 30, 2014)

There is a 21.5 km straight on the A7 Afsluitdijk: https://goo.gl/maps/EGYWc3pGNdF2


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

It isn't perfectly straight through the rest area in the middle of the dam.


----------



## cairnstony2 (Oct 3, 2016)

*Australia.* 

A section of the Eyre Highway is straight for 145.6 kms (90.5 miles).

I think the US beats that though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Saudi Arabia: 231 kilometers.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^That's a Saudi route marker? Looks like Ohio or Georgia (not the actual shape, of course, but using the shape of the geographical entity). Much more interesting than little color-coded rectangles. :troll:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Being a dead straight East-West road I bet it actually curves at some point due to spheroid geometrics .

I've measured the longest straights in my home region of Aragon (and not on Google Maps, but in situ with my car :colgate. These are as follows:
A-127 between Ejea de los Caballeros and Sadaba: 17.8 km (used to be longer before Ejea was bypassed).
A-222 between Mediana de Aragon and Belchite: 16.3 km (technically only Southbound, as Northbound an intersection about halfway forces one to move sightly the steering wheel)
A-220 between La Almunia de Doña Godina and Cariñena: 14,7 km.

However the Spanish straight champions are in Castile La Mancha. There are the following (This time they are measured with Google Maps):
N-301 between El Provencio and Minaya: 23 km
N-322 between Balazote and Albacete: 19.1 km (used to be 2.2 km longer before Albacete was bypassed)

Edit: The Saudi purpoted straight doesn't count, it deviates from the perfect straight by as much as 200 meters at some points.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Negjana said:


> Originating in this thread, a discussion arose over the longest perfectly straight motorway sections in the world.
> 
> I will try to keep this list as up-to-date as possible!
> 
> ...


What about the French A34?


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Lets stick with motorways for now, I will add "normal" roads later! :banana:


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

The longest straight stretches I've found on Spanish motorways:

A-2 (13.8 km): https://www.google.es/maps/dir/40.7...0775,-2.8996931/@40.8608285,-2.9187339,13.46z

A-31 (13.3 km): https://www.google.es/maps/dir/39.194806,-2.1377922/39.1232408,-2.0141842/@39.1612839,-2.0961558,13z

A-6 (13.1 km): https://www.google.es/maps/dir/41.760725,-5.2932631/41.8474106,-5.4001473/@41.7993106,-5.3883106,12z

Edit: Despite the fact that it seems to be perfectly straight on the map, now that I've checked Street View the first one actually is slightly curved.

Edit 2: Same with the third one.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Yup, the A-2 has a slight curve in Trijueque. It has been long refuted in Spanish forums. Nowadays such long straights are impossible to be built, as the norm mandates to build a sucession of subtle curves instead.

I'd also like to debunk a supposed 75 mile (120 km) "straight" ChrisZwolle once said there was on I-80 between Grand Island and Lincoln, Nebraska. There are several not-so-subtle curves on this section.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

The I-15 between Las Vegas and Los Angeles features some beautiful straight stretches. Check out the view at 5:25!





This one on the I-80 in Wyoming is also :drool: (1:10)


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algeria*

*N22* Abdlmola - Makman Ben Amer (24 km)



*N40* Boughezoul - Bouti Sayeh (25 km)



North-South new highway section between Ksar El Boukhari and Boughezoul (10 km)












Thanks to tardiz67


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

In North Dakota, there is many straight roads and motorways

https://www.google.pl/maps/@47.213313,-99.8551581,7.58z


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've checked Italy and none of the autostrade in the Po plains is really dead straight. They curve out some 100-300 m over a distance of circa 20 kilometers. This is almost unnoticable when driving.





italystf said:


> A8, Italy 29.3 km
> https://www.google.it/maps/dir/45.5...45.6274919,8.7708472,10.75z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0
> 
> EDIT: maybe the junction with A9 invalidates it.





Negjana said:


> But the A8 between the A9 interchange and Galeron leads atm at 17.5km. Any longer straights? :cheers:


The motorways opened before WW2, during Fascist Era, have usually more long straight stretches. I'll wrote in the new thread.


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

Negjana said:


> *Italy*
> A9, 17.5km Map
> ​


Italian motorways opened before WW2, during Fascist Era, have more and often long straight stretches. A9 till Como is one of them.
I'll wrote which motorways were opened in that time, so you can check. More strethes where interrupted by modern interchanges.


A3 Neaples-Pompei
A4 Turin-Brescia and Padua-Mestre (Venice)
A7 between Genua and Serravalle Scrivia (Southbound carriageway) no have long straights because of mountains
A8
A8/A26 between A8 IC and Sesto Calende exit
A9 between A8 IC and Como
A11 Firenze-North of Pisa (sea) (have 2 stretches changed in postwar)


There is also RA13, buildt by AMGOT near Trieste in 1945-47


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Penn's Woods said:


> What about the French A34?


No long straights there.

Interstate 80 wins the US, at least I'm pretty sure about that.

Not between Grand Island, NE and Lincoln, NE though! Many slight bends there.

Winning section is I-80 across the Bonneville Salt Flats at an astounding 48.6 kilometers! :cheers:


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

Lithuania loves straight roads 


A1: Vareikonys - Voskaičiai (14 km). Probably the longest near-perfectly straight motorway section in Lithuania.
Location: https://www.google.lt/maps/dir/55.2...2/@55.159455,23.6686143,11z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0
A6: Jonava - Ukmergė (32,5 km). Location: https://www.google.lt/maps/dir/55.0...97,24.7402744,4118m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0
A12: Šiauliai - Joniškis (33,3 km). Location: https://www.google.lt/maps/dir/55.9...56.2054591,23.573032,13.76z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

Here, where I live, near Kaunas, Lithuania, I was always fascinated about the quantity of straight stretches in the vicinity of Kaunas. As I found, most of them were built in 19th and early 20th century as important roads connecting important cities. Many of them were upgraded to current-day highway standards during Soviet times.


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Autobahn-mann said:


> A4 Turin-Brescia and Padua-Mestre (Venice)


A4 between Padua and Mestre would have won before construction of the Passante di Mestre, but that broke the straight! :cheers:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup. The Padua-Mestre straight used to be 21 km long. But now it's broken about halfway by the Mestre bypass. Anyway, the best sight along this section is the two pine trees right in the middle of the motorway near Padua .


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I've were are not talking about highways, Belgium has many straight National roads. Nearly all national roads before the highway network where build in perfect straight lines between towns and cities.


The Netherlands has a 23km strech highway perfectly straight on A7 across Afsluitdijk.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ [clarification needed] You said "not highways", which are secondary roads, but then you mention "national roads", which are highways by definition. "Motorway" and "highway" aren't synonymous.


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

A7 has four dents at the rest area in the middle of the dam.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

SS131, Italy, 17.9 km
https://www.google.it/maps/dir/39.7...96/@39.8626894,8.614047,16z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Autobahn-mann said:


> Italian motorways opened before WW2, during Fascist Era, have more and often long straight stretches. A9 till Como is one of them.
> I'll wrote which motorways were opened in that time, so you can check. More strethes where interrupted by modern interchanges.
> 
> 
> ...


Also SP8 Rome - Ostia was considered a motorway when it opened in 1927.
A10 Genoa - Savona was also designed before the war, although it was actually built between 1954 and 1956 (1st c/w, the 2nd was added 20 years later).


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

Long sections of route E67 in Poland (Warszawa - Białystok) used to be perfectly straight. Now this road is being upgraded to motorway standard and isn't that straight anymore.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...1.5055;52.7945,21.8824#map=11/52.6647/21.7049
http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...1.9277;52.9672,22.2051#map=11/52.8948/22.0660
http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...2.2515;53.0808,22.4472#map=12/53.0193/22.3723
http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...7695;53.16352,22.91955#map=11/53.1277/22.6982

The parallel railway line (to the south) is also very straight.

Actually, a lot of roads in the east of Poland (that used to be a part of the Russian empire) have long straight sections.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

I found another contender for Spain:

A-68, 15 km: https://www.google.es/maps/dir/41.9.../@41.9600467,-1.5118814,13z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

This stretch was built as a dualling of the former N-232, which explains the exceptionally long straight --otherwise the maximum straight lenght for new motorways is 2 km.


According to several sources I've found, the longest straight road (non-motorway) in Spain is this *23-km* long straight of the *N-301* between El Provencio and Minaya, which also features two cloverleaf interchanges (N-310 and A-43):
https://www.google.es/maps/dir/39.2.../@39.3264862,-2.5012657,12z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

Another long straights (>15 km) I've found in the national road network:

18.8 km N-322: https://www.google.es/maps/dir/38.8...44751,-1.9346493/@38.9300207,-2.0395718,12.5z

17.4 km N-110: https://www.google.es/maps/dir/40.5...0.6091629,-4.8936573,13.25z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

16.1 km N-234: https://www.google.es/maps/dir/40.7...12673,-1.3185463/@40.6886833,-1.342747,12.21z


----------



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

Croatia:

9.3 km A4: https://www.google.hr/maps/dir/45.8...298,16.1896189,13.57z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0?hl=hr


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Highway89 said:


> I found another contender for Spain:
> 
> A-68, 15 km: https://www.google.es/maps/dir/41.9.../@41.9600467,-1.5118814,13z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0
> 
> ...


I already mentioned the first two:


CNGL said:


> However the Spanish straight champions are in Castile La Mancha. There are the following (This time they are measured with Google Maps):
> N-301 between El Provencio and Minaya: 23 km
> N-322 between Balazote and Albacete: 19.1 km (used to be 2.2 km longer before Albacete was bypassed)


I've only measured 16.7 km on N-110, your route doubles back at the end as Google Maps considers N-110 as being divided at the N-502 intersection (it is not). I've actually been to the N-234 one, I thought it was in Soria province (it's almost a straight shot between Almenar and Soria) but it is in Teruel where the road has been replaced by the not-so straight A-23 (The scenery is boring between Teruel and Calamocha anyway).


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

in Croatia 9,2 km of A4 between Popovec and Sveta Helena

https://www.google.nl/maps/dir/45.8...45.8593385,16.1377134,11.5z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Highway89 said:


> I found another contender for Spain:
> 
> A-68, 15 km: https://www.google.es/maps/dir/41.9.../@41.9600467,-1.5118814,13z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


Not straight, sry.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Finnish motorway, 5.0 km (3/E12 in Nurmijärvi):

https://www.google.fi/maps/dir/60.5...60.520869,24.8348507,12.54z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

Unfortunately the length given by Google is not accurate enough to tell, whether this is actually more than 5 km (as required) or not.


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Only about 4.8km, sorry. :lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

There must be thousands of straight segments of that length in the U.S. and Canada. Thanks to the way roads in the Midwest (and Canadian Prairies) were laid out along survey lines.


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

If you look closer, you will see that most of the time the roads are only very straight, but not perfectly straight. The Interstates vary along these lines quite a bit.

Lets also not forget that only lines of longitude are perfectly straight, there is only one straight line of latitude, and thats the equator! :cheers:


----------



## minhhieuvnpt (Apr 29, 2010)

Australia is champion

Sent from my D2502 using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

Would you specify?


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

CNGL said:


> Yup. The Padua-Mestre straight used to be 21 km long. But now it's broken about halfway by the Mestre bypass. Anyway, the best sight along this section is the two pine trees right in the middle of the motorway near Padua .


Originally 24 km when it was opened, btw, with time was reduced by declassification of begins & ends due to expansion of urban areas and new ICs


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Norway? 7.1 kms on rv 2 at Haslemoen. Regular highway, though, don't know about motorways, but probably E6 at Kløfta.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Nowadays in Spain we will not find these straight on roads or motorways. Only current ones or upgrading them...

New ones cannot have a straight longer than 2 km to avoid accidents (boring when driving, they must put small curves that you could drive on 120 but be aware on motorway)


Anyway... not motorway nor road... longest straight infrastructure in Spain is High Speed lane in Aragon between Zaragoza and Barcelona. About 40 km or so

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/41.5...457,-0.3741066,36472m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1?hl=en


----------

